# Night Riding



## nosherduke996 (11 Aug 2009)

Can anybody recomend a good rechargeable light set up, as those dark nights are looming closer.I do not want to spend a fortune but i would still like something bright that lasts for a few hrs.
Any suggestions please


----------



## Panter (11 Aug 2009)

nosherduke996 said:


> Can anybody recomend a good rechargeable light set up, as those dark nights are looming closer.*I do not want to spend a fortune* but i would still like something bright that lasts for a few hrs.
> Any suggestions please



There's a lot to read here and further into the thread are all the details of the ultimate, cheap lighting option.

Unfortunately, good quality off-road lights and affordable budget don't often feature together.

I can highly recommend the Hope vison 1. Some people don't rate them but, IMHO, they represent excellent value for money and have a long burn time if not on full power.
In fact, I rate them so highly that I bought a second shortly after buying the first for use as a helmet mounted light 

Again, they are not rechargeable but of course the advantage is that if you forget to charge them, or your charger fails, you can just nip into a garage and pick up some spares.
I use high capacity rechargeables and have found them to be outstanding and also carry spares in my saddle bag to give me massive runtimes. Far in excess of what my legs give me anyway


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2009)

Panter said:


> There's a lot to read here and further into the thread are all the details of the ultimate, cheap lighting option.
> 
> Unfortunately, good quality off-road lights and affordable budget don't often feature together.
> 
> ...



Used mine last week for the Friday Night Ride...excellent and solid - didn't shake around like my EL530. Easily removable by you, when scoffing in the café etc and it is also a good 'be seen' light in flashing mode.
Agree with Panter.
And of course there are plenty of brighter ones out there...sky's the limit!


----------



## Globalti (11 Aug 2009)

There are some very expensive lights and some real bargains, which are only slightly less bright. For 6 years I rode with a dim 2.5w and a 10w Smart tungsten light and had no problems. Now I have a £280 HID light, which is extremely bright but I bought at the end of HID technology and some fellow club riders are now getting similar output from LEDs.


----------



## ACS (11 Aug 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> There are some very expensive lights and some real bargains, which are only slightly less bright. For 6 years I rode with a dim 2.5w and a 10w Smart tungsten light and had no problems. *Now I have a £280 HID light,* which is extremely bright but I bought at the end of HID technology and some fellow club riders are now getting similar output from LEDs.



May I ask which make and model?


----------



## User482 (11 Aug 2009)

Get a second hand set of Lumicycle halogen lights. Simple, reliable, and extremely bright.


----------



## mr Mag00 (11 Aug 2009)

i second User482!


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2009)

nosherduke996 said:


> Can anybody recomend a good rechargeable light set up, as those dark nights are looming closer.I do not want to spend a fortune but i would still like something bright that lasts for a few hrs.
> Any suggestions please


it really depends where you're going to be cycling. In town there are any number of nigh-on waterproof lights that give off an intense flash. If you're going out of town then the Hope and the Cateye 530 are pretty decent, and don't ship water.


----------



## GilesM (11 Aug 2009)

Panter said:


> I can highly recommend the Hope vison 1. Some people don't rate them but, IMHO, they represent excellent value for money and have a long burn time if not on full power.
> In fact, I rate them so highly that I bought a second shortly after buying the first for use as a helmet mounted light



I have a Hope vision 1, very good. I bought a couple of battery holders from Maplin and modified them slightly, I carry one fitted with 4 charged AA batteries with me, then it's really quick and easy to change the batteries even on a cold dark night with thick gloves on.


----------



## Globalti (11 Aug 2009)

I can't remember the brand of my lights. I got my brother in the USA to buy them thinking they'd cost less but by the time they got through my letter box they cost exactly the same as they would have done in the UK!

Have a look at this site: http://www.lumicycle.com/pages/default.aspx


----------



## RedBike (11 Aug 2009)

The Hope vision 1 is good, it's very good infact, but IMO it's not good enough for MTBing at night. 

You want to get yourself one of those cheap chinese helmet mounted lights 3w, 200lumen thingy-me-bobs and for the main light if 2/3hours is a long enough run time then your probably best off looking at 'old techology' in the form of a Halogen light, 

I've seen the light and motion solo around for about £70. This is easily brighter than most of the budget LEDs. 

You really need to stretch your budget up to £150/£200 to get 6hrs + runtime and a light bright enough to use off-road.


----------



## User482 (11 Aug 2009)

RedBike said:


> if 2/3hours is a long enough run time then your probably best off looking at 'old techology' in the form of a Halogen light,



That was my conclusion, so I picked up a s/h lumicycle and spare battery for less than £100. I use it with a 35W bulb and it's brighter than nearly all of the new-fangled systems on the market, plus the colour temperature is nicer too. Downsides are weight and the need to carry a spare battery. Not a problem for midweek social rides though, and I even used it on a 24h team endurance race earlier this year.


----------



## billflat12 (12 Aug 2009)

*bright lights on the cheap*



nosherduke996 said:


> Can anybody recomend a good rechargeable light set up, as those dark nights are looming closer.I do not want to spend a fortune but i would still like something bright that lasts for a few hrs.
> Any suggestions please






Twofish mounts with £10 tesco mini maglite with single 3w cree led. takes 2 rechargeable aa batteries 



OR IF YOU LIKE TO OUTSHINE EVERTHING ON THE TRAILS USE 2 *900 Lumens P7 LED Flashlights 
*
well outshines mates £300 hope setup, causes nightblindness to anyone in front on full so you may be unpopular , some even move over thinking its car headlights ?

TBH I only ever use a single p7 mte with a c bin emitter, on high or low setting , carrying a second battery does me for 2 hours using full beam. 
using low beam for any fireroads also extends battery life further, other more expensive models have up to 8 settings with strobe & sos emergency mode. for helmet mount i use my tesco torch with a velcro inline gun mount avail from dealextreme.com 
would advise you steer clear of any plastic mounts available if you do the Knarley stuff as i find they just crack under stess.

for info. just google away P7 torch , ebay & dealexteme. sell them 
or see www.mtbrider.com/mtbr/showthread.php?t=18591http://www.mtbrider.com/mtbr/showthread.php?t=18591


----------



## GilesM (12 Aug 2009)

RedBike said:


> The Hope vision 1 is good, it's very good infact, but IMO it's not good enough for MTBing at night.



I agree, fine for tracks and lanes, but single track and rocks, not enough, for that, put the Hope 1 on your helmet, and a hope vision 2 on the bars, expensive, but loads of light.


----------



## BigSid (12 Aug 2009)

I find my Lumicycle setup does not limit my speed at night either off-road or on-road. I have a 12watt spot and 20watt flood.


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Aug 2009)

oh bugger, it is getting to that time of year again. 

I posted on here how to make your own LED lamps - search for something like "DIY LED lamps" - total cost around £ 50 and they piss on anything 4 times the price.

It is a question whether you have the skill, inclination and time to make them - skill is being able to use a saw, drill and file to shape metal, use of electical soldering iron to join wires and blow lamp to join bits of plumber copper pipe.


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2009)

Anyone seen these...spotted a link on BR - $80 P7 bike lights...on Dealextreme

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Some Reviews

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521241&page=1

Seems more than reasonable for the Money...........


----------



## cyberknight (14 Aug 2009)

I will have to have a look at those torch mounts as i ride on unlit country roads , unless anyone can suggest some good cheap lights as we are still on short time at work so a £80 bike light is out of question


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2009)

Dealextreme have a good selection of mounts. Those Tesco 3w AA's are cheap


----------



## cheadle hulme (14 Aug 2009)

LED technology gets better all the time. By 2011 I reckon we'll get 500 lumens just out of forehead sweat. In the meantime, check out candle power forums for the latest tech.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=85


----------



## globalfish (15 Aug 2009)

billflat12 said:


> OR IF YOU LIKE TO OUTSHINE EVERTHING ON THE TRAILS USE 2 *900 Lumens P7 LED Flashlights *
> 
> well outshines mates £300 hope setup, causes nightblindness to anyone in front on full so you may be unpopular , some even move over thinking its car headlights ?



Several of my friends use the P7 '900' lumen flashlights. They do not have as good a spread as my Hope HID, switches are already failing and several mounts have broken. My Hope is solid and never fails. As usual, you get what you pay for in this world. 
For $40 they are very good but expect to buy one several times before my Hope dies a death. 
Also, many on Dealextreme say the output is certainly not anywhere near 900 lumens.


----------



## rusky (15 Aug 2009)

I've been looking at one of the dealextreme "900lumen" lights. The 900lm refers to the max output on the Cree datasheet & I seem to remember someone saying the torches are more like 4-500lm.

I'm also considering the Hope Vision1 or the Minewt mini-usb, both about the same cost.

Anyone want to enlighten me!


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2009)

The Hope Vision 1's are rather good.... 240 Max (stated) - but bright on medium....I have two for commuting, but plan on going off road at night with the two, because they are very transferable, and use AA's - so easy change. One certainly won't be enough. Use two to angle out, and a additional cheapo tesco torch on ye old helmet......

The Hope Guarantee is good - I had one fail, Wiggle replaced within a couple of days, and I'd also sent an email to Hope...they said 'won't happen again'.........


----------



## rusky (15 Aug 2009)

What about one of these on the rear...

http://www.powerflare.com/index.html


----------



## 02GF74 (16 Aug 2009)

well the my lamps have not failed, been on the bike all summer - really hsoold have taken them off.

only downside is the cheap battery seems to loose charge so I'd not recommend the ones I bought.

real test will be their first full winter, that is coming ....


----------



## billflat12 (10 Sep 2009)

rusky said:


> I've been looking at one of the dealextreme "900lumen" lights. The 900lm refers to the max output on the Cree datasheet & I seem to remember someone saying the torches are more like 4-500lm.
> 
> I'm also considering the Hope Vision1 or the Minewt mini-usb, both about the same cost.
> 
> Anyone want to enlighten me!



Noticed this year some selling as 700+, kits still good value for money at about £30 
see
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9535


----------



## billflat12 (10 Sep 2009)

globalfish said:


> Several of my friends use the P7 '900' lumen flashlights. They do not have as good a spread as my Hope HID, switches are already failing and several mounts have broken. My Hope is solid and never fails. As usual, you get what you pay for in this world.
> For $40 they are very good but expect to buy one several times before my Hope dies a death.
> Also, many on Dealextreme say the output is certainly not anywhere near 900 lumens.


"yes sold as 700+ this year " 
assembly issues can make them unreliable, my own had initial problems but have never broke , been using them again past few weeks have ordered extra batteries and car charger , had used mine with fenix mounts, (rattled and split) replaced with more reliable lockblocks.
Any p7 problems here,s an illustrated trouble shooting guide. 
*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=227518

*more reviews
*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=195805

**latest price 5-mode p7 900 lumen (Full kit) for under £30 delivered (claimed 2.5hrs hi +4hrs low ? , must be when using the 2 batteries supplied**)*
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDeta...ProductId=9535


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Sep 2009)

Nite-rider X 2's anyone ? I have them on my bike and have had no problems except up-setting poor Mr Motorist because they have no reason not to see me especially on strobe mode !


----------



## phil120867 (11 Sep 2009)

I've ran a Hope HID for about 2 years now and until recently its been totally excellent. Recently though it stopped working then I'd charge it again and it worked, then it wouldn't etc. I was about to chuck it when I emailed Hope to say it was out of warranty but could they please have a look at it. They asked me to pop it in the post and it was back to me within 48 hours with a new battery, new cables and a full service for the price of the P&p (£6). HID is now seen as old tech but some of the guys I've been out with this year are running units that throw out too much light, it really hacks me off when they are behind me cos all I see is a big shadow of me (and I'm big enough at the best of times, ask the wife!). I think too much light takes the fun / skill factor out of night riding but I would recommend anything by Hope simply because of their customer service (and the fact that they are British). I also use a £9 Tesco Cree light mounted on my lid sometimes, its not a bad option for under a tenner and gr8 for backup.


----------



## billflat12 (12 Sep 2009)

phil120867
No question the newer brighter LED lights can take some fun/skill out of night riding, just like suspension can in many offroad situations , if the guys you ride with want to take advantage of newer led technologies to ride faster maybe you should try one.


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Sep 2009)

out for my first road(what?) not road you fool, mtb ride of the season, looking forward to it too!!


----------



## mr Mag00 (24 Sep 2009)

was great ride the mist descended and created great effects with the lights with the added rain too


----------

